# Car Insurance comparison sites



## darkreign2409 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey there does anyone know of any good car insurance sites that offer comparisons in the US? I know of Geico as a sole provider but I'd like to shop around when I buy a car.

My location will be Southern California in case that has an impact.

Cheers

Mikw


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

darkreign2409 said:


> Hey there does anyone know of any good car insurance sites that offer comparisons in the US? I know of Geico as a sole provider but I'd like to shop around when I buy a car.
> 
> My location will be Southern California in case that has an impact.
> 
> ...


You may have better luck phoning up a local agency such as Allstate or State Farm and asking them to take into account your UK driving history. That was the cheapest way we found. If you include your home or renters insurance policy with the same company, that brings the cost down. You may also want to consider umbrella insurance if you have a lot of assets, such as a uk home.


----------



## louiswilliams00 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re:*

Try The Hartford; we’ve had every since we moved here which was 5 years ago and they’ve kept our rates low, given us discount and handled the claim from last year really well too.


----------

